# Snow chains



## kimbowbill (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all

am off to Scotland during the xmas week, i have been told by a few peeps that i will need some good snow tyres, any views? 

J


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 19, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi all
> 
> am off to Scotland during the xmas week, i have been told by a few peeps that i will need some good snow tyres, any views?
> 
> J



 Yes, they are speaking s#1t. 

 I've driven a few million miles and although I've had to carry snow chains to avoid fines in some countries I have never put a set on yet.

 If it gets that bad pull over and either put the kettle on or get the beer out.

 Put on chains and the furthest you will get is up to the next guy without chains.

 P.S. Your thread was 'chains' not tyres, same applies though to a lesser extent.


 Regards, Derek and Wee Burnip the 750,000 mile dog.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 20, 2009)

i agree with derek. just like winches on 4x4 be better on the back it could pull you out ,on ther front it pulls you in deeper. if it snows alot you would be stupid to carry on. 
always carry candles in your car or camper the heat from one is enough to keep you alive if stranded . if the worst happens you can eat them as well. 
kendall mints were the favourite thing at one time . it can be dangerous out there . do your homework.


----------



## Firefox (Nov 20, 2009)

Have been up to Scotland quite a few times for new year and never taken anything like that.

I don't think Snow tyres are ever needed anywhere in the UK and snow chains would only be for those types who want to clog up their van with useless "peace of mind" clutter. In any case the East coast of Scotland for example is a milder climate than most of England


----------



## tattie22 (Nov 20, 2009)

I live about 1000 feet up in the hills north of Dundee and never used snow chains/tyres.

Before I saw the light and bought a camper van I was a regular winter user of our c%&*van. Never in all our visits to Aviemore or Braemar in winter did I need snow chains and if it's gonna snow in Scotland these 2 villages are usually the first to get it. If the weather is bad enough to need snow chains the road would probably be closed by the boys in blue anyway.

If the weather is looking bad then avoid A9 at Drummochter/Dalwhinnie, the A93 Blairgowrie to Braemar and the A939 Cockbridge to Tomintoul, other than that no problems.


----------



## sagart (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes and you will need a passport and will be body searched at the border!
Never needed them yet and there was only one day last year when our roads were too dangerous to use...a Sunday when our gritters do not work (Sabbath observance).
I found it far worse when living, literally, on the roof of the Pennines, but still managed without chains or snow tyres.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 20, 2009)

sagart said:


> Yes and you will need a passport and will be body searched at the border!
> Never needed them yet and there was only one day last year when our roads were too dangerous to use...a Sunday when our gritters do not work (Sabbath observance).
> I found it far worse when living, literally, on the roof of the Pennines, but still managed without chains or snow tyres.



Where are snow chains compulsory?

I have driven coaches in all sorts of weather in the UK and never needed snow chains.

I do remember one morning on a school run doing 30 miles while climing a 2 mile long hill out of the Derwent Valley to Burnopfield on ice.  I hit the bottom at 9:00am near Gibside Estate (NT) entrance and the top at Noon.  Slow progress but everyone else was having the same problem.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 20, 2009)

sagart said:


> Yes and you will need a passport and will be body searched at the border!
> Never needed them yet and there was only one day last year when our roads were too dangerous to use...a Sunday when our gritters do not work (Sabbath observance).
> I found it far worse when living, literally, on the roof of the Pennines, but still managed without chains or snow tyres.



Where are snow chains compulsory?

I have driven coaches in all sorts of weather in the UK and never needed snow chains.

I do remember one morning on a school run doing 30 miles while climbing a 2 mile long hill out of the Derwent Valley to Burnopfield on ice.  I hit the bottom at 9:00am near Gibside Estate (NT) entrance and the top at Noon.  Slow progress but everyone else was having the same problem.


----------



## John H (Nov 20, 2009)

John Thompson said:


> Where are snow chains compulsory?



Not in this country - but have been turned back by the police for not having them on Mount Etna in the snow in January (we found another way up with no police guarding it) - and have heard similar tales from others about the Alps the Pyrenees and northern Norway.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 20, 2009)

John Thompson said:


> Where are snow chains compulsory?
> 
> I have driven coaches in all sorts of weather in the UK and never needed snow chains.
> 
> I do remember one morning on a school run doing 30 miles while climing a 2 mile long hill out of the Derwent Valley to Burnopfield on ice.  I hit the bottom at 9:00am near Gibside Estate (NT) entrance and the top at Noon.  Slow progress but everyone else was having the same problem.



  Mont Blanc, Norway, Quite a few places really, but none in the U.K. that I.m aware of.

  It's not compusory to use them though, you could always opt to park up instead, my personal choice in extreme weather.


----------



## tattie22 (Nov 20, 2009)

In Switzerland from about now until end March winter tyres are compulsory and snow chains must be carried. My other half's aunt and uncle live out there and have to swap all tyres on both cars at this time of year.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 20, 2009)

We had to buy and use snow chains in the Pyreneese a couple of years ago January, We over nighted at the Aire at ST LARY SOULAN France and we were not allowed to proceed to the BIELSA tunnel without chains,the Police told us that even to be in the area we had by law to have chains in our vehicle.When we got to the  tunnel mouth,vehicles coming from Spain were being pulled over to the huge parking area and held there if they had no chains ,their option was to wait there or return through the tunnel back to Spain where there was no snow.


----------



## flashingblade (Nov 20, 2009)

*each to their own*

i have been to fort william last year in first week of feb, wild camped for a week and got snowed in. i had a few runs at getting out but no joy. i had to beg a 4x driver for a tow. i have chains for a tranny (my last van) but they don't fit this. if i had some, i would have taken them. each to their own. 
it all boils down to how adventurous you are. just use common sense.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Snow Chains*



derekfaeberwick said:


> It's not compusory to use them though, you could always opt to park up instead, my personal choice in extreme weather.



That would be my choice as well.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 20, 2009)

flashingblade said:


> i have been to fort william last year in first week of feb, wild camped for a week and got snowed in. i had a few runs at getting out but no joy. i had to beg a 4x driver for a tow. i have chains for a tranny (my last van) but they don't fit this. if i had some, i would have taken them. each to their own.
> it all boils down to how adventurous you are. just use common sense.



  How many contingency plans can we realistically cover,carry chains for a U.K. trip? Come on now, let's get things into perspective!

P.S.  Have you seen the damage that chains can do to a vehicle?

 Not  for me!


----------



## stoneroller (Nov 20, 2009)

Snow tyres maybe dont know if i would go with the chains though.
Lets face it in our climate you would be better of with a canoe strapped to your roof and a couple of paddles then you could slalom back home


----------



## sagart (Nov 21, 2009)

John H said:


> Not in this country - but have been turned back by the police for not having them on Mount Etna in the snow in January (we found another way up with no police guarding it) - and have heard similar tales from others about the Alps the Pyrenees and northern Norway.



Spent time in Oregon where our daughter lives and works. Here snow chains or tyres are compulsory all roads in winter while some also require a police permit to use
Oregon.com - Tire Chain Laws in Oregon


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 22, 2009)

mmmm interesting how a simple question can spark of a debate, thanks for all your advice and as Flashingblade said, each to their own, i'm not worried about getting snowed in as the van is fully equipped and more, it was mereley a saftey issue, some really good points though, thanks to all who replied, 

J


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Nov 22, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> mmmm interesting how a simple question can spark of a debate, thanks for all your advice and as Flashingblade said, each to their own, i'm not worried about getting snowed in as the van is fully equipped and more, it was mereley a saftey issue, some really good points though, thanks to all who replied,
> 
> J



  That is the main thing. Make sure you have plenty food and fuel, diesel and gas, before you set off. Even if you have a 4x4 with chains you can't go over the top of the artic that might be jacknifed across the road.


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 22, 2009)

derekfaeberwick said:


> That is the main thing. Make sure you have plenty food and fuel, diesel and gas, before you set off. Even if you have a 4x4 with chains you can't go over the top of the artic that might be jacknifed across the road.



and a little bottle of brandy of course


----------



## Norris (Nov 22, 2009)

MMMM, but will snow chains help you get out of a muddy field? I fly paragliders and hang gliders and sometimes venture proper off road. Couple of years ago I got stuck 5ft from a gravel track and it took me an hour and a half to get back on the move. Would snow chains have got me moving again?
HEY, I just noticed-------I am a Junior member.------Wicked! Let somebody call me an old fart now!!!


----------



## maingate (Nov 22, 2009)

You are on the wrong thread Norris. 

You need the one about winches.


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Nov 23, 2009)

Norris said:


> MMMM, but will snow chains help you get out of a muddy field? I fly paragliders and hang gliders and sometimes venture proper off road. Couple of years ago I got stuck 5ft from a gravel track and it took me an hour and a half to get back on the move. Would snow chains have got me moving again?
> HEY, I just noticed-------I am a Junior member.------Wicked! Let somebody call me an old fart now!!!



Only time I ever used my snow chains on a camper van was when I got my old Travelhome stuck in a muddy festival field...and then I reckon it was because they cut through to the stones underneath! Made a helluva mess 

I agree with everyone else - if it's that bad, get off the roads asap, snuggle up to a hairy dog (he doesn't mind being called that, really!) and break open the brandy!
H


----------



## Norris (Dec 3, 2009)

maingate said:


> You are on the wrong thread Norris.
> 
> You need the one about winches.



My wife got quite upset about that, thought you said wenches!


----------



## urbtaf (Dec 4, 2009)

Only used chains once, on a FWD. They just grind up the snow and ice till you get down to the road surface, then the metal slips on the tarmac! Better to let a bit of air out of the tyre, dig a strip of snow out of the way and take a run at it, if that fails then forget it.
Without 4WD and snow tyres deep snow will defeat you, and even with the right 4WD you still need to know how to drive in snow (its not that easy)


----------



## twosugars (Dec 22, 2009)

if you come across a plowed or gritted section of road and dont take your chains off, you will wreck your tyres in very short order. As the chains thump over the tarmac, they will break up the steel belting inside the tyre. An alternative non damaging option might be these http://www.snowchains.co.uk/main/weisssock.htm

If you are going to a country / area where you need them, or must carry them by law, there are companies that will hire chains such as http://www.snowchains.co.uk/main/rentals_4x4.htm


----------



## pam (Dec 22, 2009)

hi live in scotland and often travel to aviemore in February to enjoy snow but never needed snow tyres in 30 years !!!
Merry Christmas-----enjoy


----------

